# Too hot to ship??



## jenn (Apr 19, 2006)

I spoke with a breeder today in Texas who informed me it was too hot to ship a puppy to NJ. I'm just wondering if this is something I may begin to encounter now that it's almost summer. I would think an airplane would be air conditioned. Any thoughts/experience would be appreciated.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's what I found...

Temperature Restrictions:

Northwest personnel will determine if the weather temperatures are in acceptable ranges at time of check-in. If your pet cannot be accommodated due to temperature limitations, Northwest personnel will work with you to arrange alternate dates for your pet to travel. Always contact our Reservations office or Cargo office prior to departing for the airport. We can advise you if temperatures for any point in the itinerary are too extreme on the day of travel. 

Low Temperatures:

No animal travel (other than Carry-on) when the temperature at any point on the planned routing is below 10 degrees Fahrenheit (-12°C). 
Choose mid-day flights when temperatures are likely to be warmer. 
Dogs, cats, rabbits and other warm-blooded animals (except birds) traveling as Cargo must be accompanied by a Certificate of Acclimation, issued by a licensed veterinarian within 10 days prior to departure, when the temperature at any point on the planned routing is below 50 degrees Fahrenheit (10 C). 
Click here to access PDF version of the Certificate of Acclimation.
High Temperatures: 

Animals will not be accepted on any Northwest flight if the temperature at ANY point on a planned itinerary is forecast to exceed 85 degrees Fahrenheit (29.5°C) at time of travel. 
Choose early morning or late evening flights during summer, which avoid the worst heat of the day. 
Brachycephalic (Snub-Nosed) dogs and cats are very sensitive to high temperatures and will not be accepted when temperatures at any point on the planned itinerary exceed 75 degrees Fahrenheit (24°C).


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I think this is something that you are likely to encounter now that it is summer. Some of the airlines won't carry dogs as cargo during the summer. I believe Delta will not. The problem is that dogs being shipped without an escort do not ride in the plane. They may have to sit in their crates on a hot tarmac waiting to be loaded and the airlines just don't want to take the responsibility for dogs that end up at their destination sick or worse. I have heard of breeders who will try and find someone who is going in the general direction of the new home and ask them to carry the dog on and then the new parent wouldn't have to travel as far to get their pup. The other idea would just be to try and get a cheapie flight roundtrip to go and get the dog and carry it back on the plane to the new home. Beware though that some of the low price airlines also do not allow dogs.......Southwest doesn't allow pets in cabin or as cargo unless they are legitimate service animals.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

when i got lilly the breeder told me she would ship weather permitted. i don't think the cargo part of the plane is air controlled. hopefully you can find someone locally, it is what i will do next time i get a dog. i am totally happy with lilly but it would have been better to see her and where she lived before i made the decision to get her.

Amber


----------



## jenn (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I'm having a hard time finding someone in my area. I just decided to try breeders out of state. Guess that's not too good of an idea for right now unless I go to pick up the puppy myself. Thanks again!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> Thanks for the replies. I'm having a hard time finding someone in my area. I just decided to try breeders out of state. Guess that's not too good of an idea for right now unless I go to pick up the puppy myself. Thanks again!![/B]



I had the opposite problem with Presley......our late Bullmastiff......she had to check temps daily because it was freezing out and he was coming from Maine, which is even colder than NY, which is where I lived at the time!

Try looking in surrounding states, maybe Pennsylvania.....you could make that kind of drive. Either that or check air fare, you might get lucky and find some specials.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I have been told that the areas where pets fly is climate controlled and pressurized, just like inside the cabin. My vet said that this was not the case years ago but that now it is. But due to the waiting time on the tarmac, etc. the weather does have to be taken in to consideration.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's stinkin hot in Texas from her on out til at least mid September. Sometimes there
is a break of a day or two and maybe you can arrange it when that happens. 
All airlines have temperature restrictions due to the runways being so hot and the
crate may be there a few minutes longer than safe with that heat. Night time can
be better but some airlines don't ship pets at nite.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It is because they can sometimes sit on the tarmac in the heat. 

I would just fly out and bring the pup back as a carry on during the hot months.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Yep it's darn hot already in Texas. We already had 95° days. Continental specializes in transporting pets. But don't know if they do it in the summer months.


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> I spoke with a breeder today in Texas who informed me it was too hot to ship a puppy to NJ. I'm just wondering if this is something I may begin to encounter now that it's almost summer. I would think an airplane would be air conditioned. Any thoughts/experience would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes! This breeder is correct, 30 to 85 degrees and only for a 15 t0 20 minutes stay on the tarmac while transferring to the new owner or loading on a plane. As temperature changes occurr you can have issues shipping, I have been working at getting a little girl to Colorado from Oregon and yesterday there were 3 cancelations by Delta, this is good becuase the care of the puppy should be first and foremost in the eyes of all envolved.

Cheers, Nedra


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

I am having a puppy shipped to me from WV to NJ on Saturday morning. I think Delta said that they only ship mornings and evenings during this time of year. I am glad that they will cancel if the weather is too hot.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I had Matilda shipped in July, but the airlines would only ship her in the morning. I was so worried she would be stuck out in the heat, but they actually put her on a plane that came in earlier then we expected. She was fine.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Good luck... I live in NJ as well.. and I didnt find any puppies close to my house... I flew down to FL personally to get my new baby... I didnt wanna have her in cargo alone....







I am so glad I DID go down and had her with me in the plane... she's so precious.. I couldnt imagin her in cargo..







She peed the first 10mins of the flight too! Sooo.. thank goodness I was there to cover it up so she didnt lay in it the whole 2hr flight.


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

Kodies mom, I am glad that you could be there for your puppy. I am sure it made the trip alot more comfortable.

About 7 years ago, I had parrots shipped from LAX to NJ. One in April, the other in August. Their flights arrived at 10pm. They arrived bright and chipper. Since then my husband and I flew to LAX and and we arrived grouchy and stiff. He couldn't walk right for a week and swears he will never fly again! Go figure..


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> I spoke with a breeder today in Texas who informed me it was too hot to ship a puppy to NJ. I'm just wondering if this is something I may begin to encounter now that it's almost summer. I would think an airplane would be air conditioned. Any thoughts/experience would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jenn,

Please please please consider going to pick up this little baby. Having a tiny little one travel alone to me just seems so scary...I know that I have flown with my Teddy and the engines and the commotion of everything happening is scary to them...think about being a tiny little puppy with every one bigger and your in a cage and not knowing what is going on...

Teddy had me to reassure him and it worked wonderful...a new puppy would bond with you so much if he got his reassurance from you on the trip and you and he or she would be a step ahead in the bonding department. Flights are so in-expensive now adays and you then could have your little baby in the cabin with you.

I know that there are some on here that have shipped and have not had problems but there are others who have had problems and I would rather be safe than sorry...a nice warm hug from his new mommy sounds so much better than being scared and alone in a noisy hot airplane. 

Good luck


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

I know some people have very strong feelings against shipping pets. I see it differently. I think pets sometimes take on the emotions of the people around them. I have seen it with my birds. Alot of things that we worry about, they don't give a second thought too, unless they pick up on our anxiety. Pets who have been conditioned to crates, usually take the opportunity to take a nap or so I have been told by breeders who ship. I only have my experiences with 2 baby parrots which makes me think they are right. My own irrational fear of flying makes me believe that I would be doing my new baby no favors by constantly trying to reassure him that everything is alright. Gnocci would see right thru me. lol! It would not be a great start for our relationship. He and I would be a mess by the time we landed back in NJ! So my husband and I will be sitting waiting for his plane to land at the terminal. We will be biting our nails and worrying about every possible thing that could go wrong, just like we did when our baby birds were shipped. I promised Susie, Gnocci's breeder, I will call her as soon as I see him!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> when i got lilly the breeder told me she would ship weather permitted. i don't think the cargo part of the plane is air controlled. hopefully you can find someone locally, it is what i will do next time i get a dog. i am totally happy with lilly but it would have been better to see her and where she lived before i made the decision to get her.
> 
> Amber[/B]


 

Actually here in Australia the dog travels 'cargo' i.e. in the cargo hold but in the forward hold. That is airconditioned/heated. If they went in the other holds they would freeze to death at the high altitude.



And sometimes the 'loaders' accidentially load the container in the wrong hold. So awful accidents have happened.


















Dogs are NOT allowed to travel in the cabin with you.











If you can get someone to travel with the dog in the cabin I would do that. Especially as you are allowed to travel with your dog in the cabin.



Good luck





Dede and Chloe from down under



PS congrats on your new fluff butt. Dont forget the photos


----------



## Ant Nay (Mar 21, 2005)

> I spoke with a breeder today in Texas who informed me it was too hot to ship a puppy to NJ. I'm just wondering if this is something I may begin to encounter now that it's almost summer. I would think an airplane would be air conditioned. Any thoughts/experience would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Jenn,

We are in NJ also and are going through the same thing as you. We have one little guy but he was gotten through a backyard breeder and we are now looking for a more reputable breeder we can work with. Our guy is larger than most Maltese, so we want to go with a breeder that can give us more info on the parents and bloodlines and so on. Our Oscar is great, he is smart, and is great health, but he is a larger Maltese and we just want to work with someone with a good breeding history. If you would like to compare notes on any breeders we found in this area please feel free to contact us

Ant & Nay


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

I can't give any expert advice. I shipped from WV to Ohio to NJ. The weather was terrible. Poor little Gnocci had many weather delays. 12 hrs later he arrived in NJ. He is fine now, better then fine! Good luck to all!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Good luck... I live in NJ as well.. and I didnt find any puppies close to my house... *I flew down to FL* personally to get my new baby... I didnt wanna have her in cargo alone....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*Yeah and you didn't even call me,







*



*No really, I agree with you. Going to meet the breeder and bringing your new baby home is such a great way to go. I fully understand that is not an option for some but when it is, take it.*



*enJOY!
Melanie*


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

It really is too hot for dogs to travel through Texas airports this time of year. If you haven't lived through a Texas summer, you might not be able to imagine just how deadly hot it can get. Where my folks live (in the Texas desert wilderness) tourists have been known to wander off, dehydrate, and die out there.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I read a comment yesterday from a show breeder on another site about the concerns for having the dogs in the plane this time of year. The problem arises when the plane is not moving and the air is turned off in the plane itself. I don't know about you, but I've been pretty hot sitting on the runway when there was a delay. Just think of the poor puppy in a bag under the seat if you have a stewardess who makes you keep them zipped up in the bag.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My experience yesterday: I took 4 flights (Jackson to Houston to Tulsa to Houston to Jackson) on Continental. 3 out of 4 flights were delayed including both of the morning flights. On the final leg from Houston to Jackson we sat on the runway for 40 minutes waiting to take off. If I lived in a major city and had a breeder that was shipping from another major city I might consider it. I didn't have too many options so flying to pick Hope up was the best way for me. It cost me $389 instead of approx. $200 but the extra was worth it to me. I really was glad that I got a chance to meet with Tammy too.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I am reading this thread with great interest as I have finally found my breeder (thanks HappyB
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so happy that you are going to be able to get a pup from her. Her dogs are beautiful, and she does so well in the show ring. I would love to have one from her; however, she is on your side of the world and not mine. I'm sure she will make sure your baby gets to you safely. I would think if you avoid the heat of the day, it would be safe, if the plane did get stuck on the runway. I can't remember where I was going, but I recall sitting on one for way over an hour in the afternoon heat.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm sorry to further hijack the thread, but must say that Kayla is beautiful. Can't wait to hear details about future pup and breeder.....


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I don't mean to hijack either, but Bren, she is STUNNING! I'll continue to keep everything crossed for you!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, I'll jump in on the hijack too. That girl is awesome. Everything I've seen from this breeder is in this caliber. I sure wish I could figure out how to get one over here to me.


----------

